# 94 Altima question????



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

Where exactly on the engine is the Ignition Distributor located??


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

looking at the engine from the front bumper - its the on the right side of the engines valve cover - you know, that thing that says nissan 16 valve on it...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

here it is


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

haha, good stuff


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

not only did asleep put in Christmas Colors but he did the cute writing style of a 4th grader

:jawdrop:


----------



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol, i thought you guys would like that.


----------

